# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  جزوه برنامه سازی سیستم

## ali_autumnal

سلام
دوستانی که جزوه فارسی در مورد برنامه سازی سیستم اگه دارند آدرس بذارن استفاده کنیم.
متشکرم

----------


## pegetive_2010

این میتوونه کمکت کنه:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=204731

----------


## ali_autumnal

> این میتوونه کمکت کنه:
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=204731



من اسمبلی رو فول بلدم. یه پروژه هم در حد تیم ملی ارائه کردم!!!!!!!

جزوه برنامه سازی سیستم میخوام!!!!

----------


## Alay102

کتاب *PC System Programming* نوشته ی Michael Tischer از کتاب های قدیمی و خیلی معروف در این حیطه ست .
من ترجمه ی فارسی این کتاب رو دارم که آقای امیر صادقی اون رو ترجمه کرده و مرکز نشر دانشگاهی اون رو در دو جلد و در سال 1372 ( چاپ اول ) منتشر کرده !
حالا نمی دونم این کتاب بازم تجدید چاپ شده یا نه !
شاید بتونی گیرش بیاری !

بعضی از سر فصل های این کتاب بدین شرح است :
- آشنایی با وقفه ها
- استفاده از وقفه ها از طریق زبان های سطح بالا
- سیستم عامل دیسکی
- BIOS
- برنامه های مقیم پس از اجرا
- صدا در PC
- دستیابی به کارت های تصویری و برنامه نویسی آنها
- پورت های PC
- وقفه های سخت افزاری PC
- فعل و انفعال بین صفحه کلید و BIOS
و ... 

در ضمن برای برنامه نویسی در سیستم 32 بیتی کتاب * The Assembly Programming Master Book*  نوشته ی Vlad Pirogov نیز کتاب خیلی خوبیه و شما رو با برنامه نویسی برای سیستم های 32 بیتی و استفاده از توابع  API ها با اسمبلی آشنا می کنه !

موفق باشی ...

----------


## hosein.sadr

> کتاب *PC System Programming* نوشته ی Michael Tischer از کتاب های قدیمی و خیلی معروف در این حیطه ست .
> من ترجمه ی فارسی این کتاب رو دارم که آقای امیر صادقی اون رو ترجمه کرده و مرکز نشر دانشگاهی اون رو در دو جلد و در سال 1372 ( چاپ اول ) منتشر کرده !
> حالا نمی دونم این کتاب بازم تجدید چاپ شده یا نه !
> شاید بتونی گیرش بیاری !
> 
> بعضی از سر فصل های این کتاب بدین شرح است :
> - آشنایی با وقفه ها
> - استفاده از وقفه ها از طریق زبان های سطح بالا
> - سیستم عامل دیسکی
> ...


سلام
میشه لینکی از این کتابها ارایه کنی
هر چقدر میگردم کمتر پیدا میکنم!!!

----------


## hosein.sadr

حالا اگر pdf ترجمه این بنده خدا هم نشد 
اگر pdf ای از مباحث برنامه سازی سیستم سراغ دارید که کامل هست رو لطف کنید و قرار بدید
تا همگان از جمله من استفاده کنم
ممنون

----------


## ali_autumnal

> حالا اگر pdf ترجمه این بنده خدا هم نشد 
> اگر pdf ای از مباحث برنامه سازی سیستم سراغ دارید که کامل هست رو لطف کنید و قرار بدید
> تا همگان از جمله من استفاده کنم
> ممنون


سلام
اونطور که من فهمیدم هیچ منبع کاملی به زبان فارسی وجود نداره. میشه گفت مثل زبان عمومی هست که هیچ منبعی واسش نمیشه اسم برد. بایستی خودتون تحقیق کنید بگردید تا یه چیزایی بفهمید.

توصیه من اینه که اسمبلی رو کامل یادبگیرید و وقفه ها رو حتما بخونید. از منابع خرجی استفاده کنید.

----------


## MoAm36866513

منبع كامل برناه سازي سيستم تو نت نيست اما در واقعيت كتابهاي دكتر مزيدي هست كه كتاب هاي فوقالعاده اي هستند

----------


## MoAm36866513

سلام اين فايل مربوط به درس برنامه سازي سيستم هستش.
 اين فايل 8051 رو توضيح ميده برنامه نويسي با basic هست

----------


## shask00l

اگه دنبال کتاب خوب می گردید . کتاب مزیدی & مزیدی با ترجمه ی دکتر سپیدنام کتاب خوبیه. من خودم خریدم.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> من اسمبلی رو فول بلدم. یه پروژه هم در حد تیم ملی ارائه کردم!!!!!!!
> 
> جزوه برنامه سازی سیستم میخوام!!!!


ببخشید مگه برنامه نویسی سیستم همون برنامه نویسی اسمبلی نیست ؟!!

----------


## ali_autumnal

> ببخشید مگه برنامه نویسی سیستم همون برنامه نویسی اسمبلی نیست ؟!!


سلام
نه دوست عزیز مباحث خیلی فرق میکنه.
در مبحث برنامه نویسی اسمبلی شما با زبان اسمبلی آشنا میشید و برنامه هایی در حد آموزش برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خواهید داشت.

اما در برنامه سازی سیستم زبان برنامه نویسی مهم نیست. البته غالبا اساتید در محیط C++‎ از وقفه های سیستم و یا در زبان اسمبلی از اکثر وقفه استفاده میکنند. توابعی که خواهید نوشت مستقیما با پورت ها، سی پی یو و... یا در حالت کلی مستقیما با سخت افزار در ارتباط خواهید بود.
موفق باشید.

----------


## ali_autumnal

در لینک زیر می توانید با اکثر وقفه ها و توضیحات مختصری در باره آنها آشنا شوید:
http://www.htl-steyr.ac.at/~morg/pcinfo/hardware/interrupts/inte1at0.htm

----------


## ali_autumnal

> اگه دنبال کتاب خوب می گردید . کتاب مزیدی & مزیدی با ترجمه ی دکتر سپیدنام کتاب خوبیه. من خودم خریدم.


لینکی از این کتاب ندارید؟

----------


## shask00l

برای نسخه فارسی نه. ولی فکر کنم بگردی اینگلیسیشو بتونی رو اینترنت پیدا کنی. نسخه فارسی هم قیمت مناسبی داره . فک کنم 4-5 تومن.

----------


## brdia.sadr

دوستای گلم بر نخور بهتون اما خیلی خسیسید یا بی سواد
البته شاید نخواستید به ما اطلاعاتی بدید
که اون هم جای سوال داره
اما من بعد از مدت مدید تلاش به نتیجه رسیدم و   فقط برای این که خودم قوانین فوروم رو رعایت کرده باشم و اون ها رو در اختیار تون قرار میدم تا حالشو ببرید
این لیکها رو  ببینید
صفا کنید:اسم ها شون نشون دهنده مطالب هستند
http://bsadr.persiangig.com/uni/wind...mming-2010.pdf
دوومیش:
این فارسیه و خیلی نامبر وانه...از علم و صنعت
http://www.persiangig.com/pages/down...ni/SysProg.pdf
سوومیش:
http://www.persiangig.com/pages/down...uni/CA_LAB.pdf
و چهارمی:
http://www.persiangig.com/pages/down...i/APPENDIX.PDF

اولی برنامه سازی ویندوز بود...
اسم نوی سنده ها رو حال ندارم بزارم تو pdf ها مشخصه دیگه :خجالت:

----------


## brdia.sadr

> در لینک زیر می توانید با اکثر وقفه ها و توضیحات مختصری در باره آنها آشنا شوید:
> http://www.htl-steyr.ac.at/~morg/pcinfo/hardware/interrupts/inte1at0.htm


ایشالله عروسیت
ببین یه حالی میتونی به من بدی
دنبال وفقه های time of day هستم
که در واقع زمان خوندن رو به تعویق میندازه
1ah شامل 3 حالت میشه که من کار این 3 تا وفقه رو میخوام
هر چی گشتم جوابی نگرفتم
تو لیت وقفه هاتم نبود
اسم دقیقش اینه
1AH_TIME _OF_DAY
ممنون

----------


## ali_autumnal

> ایشالله عروسیت
> ببین یه حالی میتونی به من بدی
> دنبال وفقه های time of day هستم
> که در واقع زمان خوندن رو به تعویق میندازه
> 1ah شامل 3 حالت میشه که من کار این 3 تا وفقه رو میخوام
> هر چی گشتم جوابی نگرفتم
> تو لیت وقفه هاتم نبود
> اسم دقیقش اینه
> 1AH_TIME _OF_DAY
> ممنون


یه سر به وبلاگ من  http://www.apaiizi.blogfa.com/
بزن تو قسمت لینک روزانه یه لینکی گذاشتم با عنوان 
 Interrupt Services DOS, BIOS, EMS and Mouse

اون فایل رو که آپلود کردم رو دانلود کن. همه وقفه ها هستن. احتمالا یه چیزایی گیر بیاری.
خیلی کامل هستش.
موفق باشی

----------

